# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η πρωτάρα κι ο πρωτάρης ...

## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Η πρωτη γεννα περασε χωρις πολυ αγχος, με μια μικρη απογοητευση ομως, καθ’οτι απο 4 αυγα, ηρθε στον κοσμο μονο η μικρουλα της ακολουθης φωτο (39 ημερων). 
Απο τα αλλα τρια, το ενα βρεθηκε σπασμενο στον πατο και τα αλλα δυο ασπορα.



Τωρα αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα!
Στην 2η γεννα απο τα timbradακια μου ειχα 6 αυγα, απο τα οποια ηρθαν στον κοσμο 6 νεοσσοι!
Το λαθος μου: την 4η μερα ωοτοκιας επεστρεψα τα αυγα στην φωλια. Απο την βιασυνη για την δουλεια ξεχασα τον παραγοντα  χρωμα αυγου, που δηλωνει το τελευταιο αυγο της γεννας.
Ετσι λοιπον τις 2 επομενες μερες ειχα αλλα 2 αυγα.
Το αποτελεσμα: Βγηκαν  4 πουλακια προχτες, 1 χτες και ενα σημερα.
Οι δυσκολιες αρχισαν απο χτες, οταν ο ενας νεοσσος βρεθηκε (ζωντανος) στον πατο και κατω απο την σχαρα. 
Αμεσως επαναπατρισμος.
Σημερα 2ος νεοσσος πανω στην σχαρα. Ζωντανο ς και αυτος, ακολουθησε τον δρομο της επιστροφης.
Λιγο αργοτερα εντοπιζεται 3ος κρεμασμενος απο την μεση και πανω εξω απο την φωλια... σαν να σκεφτοταν «να πηδηξω μονος μου ή να περιμενω να με ριξουν?»
Η συμπεριφορα του ζευγαριου περιεργη ... τσακωμοι πολλοι, αλλα και γλυκες ...!
Προσπαθουν και τα δυο τους με το ταισμα να προλαβουν.
Εχω προμηθευτει συριγγα και τροφη νεοσσων. Ταισα μερικα 2 φορες δυο-τρια απο αυτα.
Να ειμαι ειλικρινης, με αγχωνει ο πληθυσμος της φωλιας , οπως θα δειτε απο τις φωτο....  
Αγχωνομαι για το ταισμα τους απο τους γονεις, αλλα και για τις πτωσεις.
(Προφανως τα πεσμενα πουλακια ηταν απο αποτομα πεταγματα της μανας κατα την διαρκεια αντιμετωπισης των ενοχλησεων του αρσενικου). Θα δειξει ... 
Εδω τα νεοαφιχθεντα. Αυτο με το ροζε χρωματακι στο δερμα και ματια θα ειναι cinnamon θυληκο (περισσοτερα για cinnamon στο blog του Χρηστου (Orion). 

1η μερα, 4 νεοσσοι



3η μερα, 6 νεοσσοι (μια «μπαλα» ολοι μαζι)



Oι επομενες μερες μαλλον δυσκολες :-)

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλε να σου ζησει η 6αδα με το καλο στο κλαρι ολα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Θα γινουν πολυ ομορφα Γιωργο.. να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα καμαρωνεις ολα στο κλαδι!  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια....

----------


## ninos

σε μια γεννα, ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα. 6 νεοσσοι κ 2 απο αυτους τους βρηκα 2 φορες κατω. Τελικα ελαβα την αποφαση κ τους εβαλα ακριβως διπλα σε αλλη φωλια. Μεγαλωσαν ευτυχως μια χαρουλα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο βγαλε λιγο νημα και απλωσε το υπολοιπο με τα δαχτυλα σου, για να βαθυνει η φωλια και να μην πεφτουν τα μικρα.

----------


## mitsman

Οι νεοσσοι πεφτουν καταλαθος και οχι επιτηδες..... κανε αυτο που σου ειπε ο Κωστας και ΟΛΑ θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Να σου ζησουν Γιωργο....!!!!
Ευχωμαι να πανε ολα καλα και να τα δουμε στο κλαδι και τα 6!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλιτσα η cinnamon μικρουλα σου, να την χαιρεσαι!!! 

Με το καλο!! και η εξαδα στο κλαδι!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζήσουν!! Καλο κουράγιο!!! και εγω για εξάδα ετοιμάζομαι ,.... καλη μας τύχη!!!  Τάισμα καρδερίνας στο χέρι !!!!!! Αυτό θα κάνω για να <<βοηθήσω>> στο τάισμα!

*

----------


## Γιούρκας

Με το καλό στο κλαρί..Ευχομαι να μην εχεις απρόοπτα και να τα δεις ολα να πετάνε!!! ::

----------


## jk21

Γιωργη φιλε μου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να κλαρωσουν με το καλο ολα τα μικρα !!!

βαλε εκεινη την πατηθρα - εμποδιο που σου ελεγα , σαν σκαλοπατι στην εισοδο της φωλιας ,ωστε να μην τα παρασερνουν .Επιμενω και γω οτι κατα λαθος πεφτουν !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αναλαμβάνω τάισμα νεοσσων παντός τύπου...με εχεμύθεια και εμπιστοσύνη.  :: 

Ολα καλά θα πάνε Γιώργο.

φτου φτου φτου

----------


## jk21

> Αναλαμβάνω τάισμα νεοσσων παντός τύπου...με εχεμύθεια και εμπιστοσύνη.


αβαδιστα στον τοπο μας  ;    :Happy0196:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.
*Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις ευχες & τις συμβουλες σας!
*
---------------------------------------------------


Δημητρη & Δημητρη ... ειδατε να επιμενω καπου για το αντιθετο? :-)




> Οι νεοσσοι πεφτουν καταλαθος και οχι επιτηδες.....





> ...
> (Προφανως τα πεσμενα πουλακια ηταν απο αποτομα πεταγματα της μανας κατα την διαρκεια αντιμετωπισης των ενοχλησεων του αρσενικου).
> ...


Να διευκρινησω, γιατι προφανως δεν διατυπωσα σωστα την φραση. Προφανως και δεν πετα σκοπιμα τα μικρα!  :winky: 
Εννοω οτι στην προσπαθεια της η θηλυκια να απομακρυνει τον αρσενικο απο την φωλια (οταν αυτος φτανει στην εισοδο της με περιεργες διαθεσεις και αρχιζει καυγας), αυτη πεταγεται εξω απο την φωλια (ψελνωντας του τον  εξαψαλο) ... Κανωντας το αυτο, εχει προφανως παρασυρει μεχρι τωρα 3 φορες τα μικρα.

----------


## mitsman

Φιλτατε Γιωργο απλα μια ιδεα εξεφρασα....  δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι σωστη ουτε οτι πρεπει να την ακουσεις....
Απλα λεω μια ιδεα, στην φυτεύω στο μυαλο και σαν εξυπνος ανθρωπος που εισαι απο τις 6-7 ιδεες που θα ακουσεις, εχοντας τα πουλια στον χωρο σου θα δεις και θα κρινεις ποια ιδεα ειναι η σωστη, μαλλον! 
Και ετσι θα λαβεις τα καταλληλα μετρα!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Αναλαμβάνω τάισμα νεοσσων παντός τύπου...με εχεμύθεια και εμπιστοσύνη. 
> 
> Ολα καλά θα πάνε Γιώργο.
> 
> φτου φτου φτου


Ειμαι σιγουρος Βασιλη οτι ολα θα πανε καλα στα ... εμπειρα πλεον χερια σου! :-)

Tο "φτου φτου φτου" ειναι γιατι τριβεις τα χερια σου για το bussiness?
Πες μου ποσο παει το "κεφαλι" ?  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Φιλτατε Γιωργο απλα μια ιδεα εξεφρασα....  δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι σωστη ουτε οτι πρεπει να την ακουσεις....
> Απλα λεω μια ιδεα, στην φυτεύω στο μυαλο και σαν εξυπνος ανθρωπος που εισαι απο τις 6-7 ιδεες που θα ακουσεις, εχοντας τα πουλια στον χωρο σου θα δεις και θα κρινεις ποια ιδεα ειναι η σωστη, μαλλον! 
> Και ετσι θα λαβεις τα καταλληλα μετρα!


Mα βρε Δημητρη, αυτο που εγραψα το εγραψα γιατι συμμεριζομαι την γνωμη σου!
Αυτο πιστευω και γω, αλλα διατυπωσα λαθος το γιατι επεσαν οι νεοσσοι :-)

----------


## mitsman

τι λες να κανεις για αυτο???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ειμαι σιγουρος Βασιλη οτι ολα θα πανε καλα στα ... εμπειρα πλεον χερια σου! :-)
> 
> Tο "φτου φτου φτου" ειναι γιατι τριβεις τα χερια σου για το bussiness?
> Πες μου ποσο παει το "κεφαλι" ?


Μόνο με ραντεβού.

 :Indifferent0008:

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια τετοιο θεμα και εγω γραφω τελευταιος???????? χαχαχαχ

γιωργαρα πολυ χαρηκα τωρα............. μπραβο πολλα μπραβο..................

να σου ζησουν ολα τα μικρακια........ με την φωλια κανε αυτο που σου παν τα παιδια.

το καλυτερο θα ηταν μολις μεγαλωσουν λιγο και αν η καναρα δεν ειναι ''ιδιοτροπη'' βαλε τσοχα να ανοιξει λιγο ο χωρος για τα μικρα επειδη ειναι πολλα.

παντως αμα ταιζει καλα και ο πατερας με το ταισμα δεν θα εχεις θεμα...........

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> τι λες να κανεις για αυτο???


Ευτυχως Δημητρη με βοηθησε ο καιρος.
Στο μπαλκονι που βρισκονται τα πουλια, εχω τεντες γυρω γυρω (στα πλαινα ειναι καθετες)
Ετσι, με τον καλο καιρο υπαρχει μια παρα πολυ καλη θερμοκρασια στον χωρο.
Αυτο δινει την ευκαιρια στην καναρα να βρισκεται για μεγαλα διαστηματα εκτος φωλιας.
Αρα και οι τυχον διαπληκτισμοι μεταξυ του ζευγαριου, γινονται μακρια απο την φωλια.
(Σημειωτεον οτι απο χτες ειναι πλεον ελαχιστοι αυτοι). 
Ταιζουν δε ασταματητα ... σαν τρελοι και οι 2!
Ετσι μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα με τους νεοσσους ...
Σημερα θα καθαρισω την ζευγαρωστρα και θα εφαρμωσω την αραιωση του νηματος που προτεινε ο Κωστας.

----------


## Βασιλεία

να τα χαιρεσαιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν ολα!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα ειναι πραγματικα ευχάριστα νεα!!!!! Μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## orion

Φίλε Γιώργο δεν ξέρεις πόσο χαίρομαι... ελπίζω να κλαρώσουν όλα σύντομα και να γίνουν αστεράκια στο τραγούδι, που με τέτοιους γονείς είναι δύσκολο να μην το πετύχεις... αν και η πρώτη σου φωλιά ήταν μικρή, αυτή βγήκε διπλή.... κράτα μας ενήμερους...




> βαλε εκεινη την πατηθρα - εμποδιο που σου ελεγα , σαν σκαλοπατι στην εισοδο της φωλιας ,ωστε να μην τα παρασερνουν .Επιμενω και γω οτι κατα λαθος πεφτουν !


σωτήρια συμβουλή για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις...

----------


## jk21

εγω απλα την μετεφερα σαν προταση  .ειναι ιδεα του κ Μακη του Γερολυματου και πιστευω πως και συ σε αρθρογραφια του ,θα την εχεις ηδη δει

----------


## orion

> εγω απλα την μετεφερα σαν προταση  .ειναι ιδεα του κ Μακη του Γερολυματου και πιστευω πως και συ σε αρθρογραφια του ,θα την εχεις ηδη δει


Το έχω δει σε ξένα άρθρα... επίσης αρκετοί ξένοι εκτροφείς χρησιμοποιούν φωλιές καλαθάκια τις οποίες βάζουν μέσα σε μεταλλικό άλλο καλαθάκι-βάση που έχει κάγκελο υπερυψωμένο ώστε να αναγκάζεται η θηλυκιά να παταει πρώτα εκεί και να μην πετάγεται απότομα με τα γνωστά προβλήματα νεοσσών στην σχάρα κλπ   :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια εμενα δεν μ πεσε ποτε μικρο , με τις πλαστικες κλασικες φωλιες....... σε εσας πως γινεται?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Φίλε Γιώργο δεν ξέρεις πόσο χαίρομαι... ελπίζω να κλαρώσουν όλα σύντομα και να γίνουν αστεράκια στο τραγούδι, που με τέτοιους γονείς είναι δύσκολο να μην το πετύχεις... αν και η πρώτη σου φωλιά ήταν μικρή, αυτή βγήκε διπλή.... κράτα μας ενήμερους...
> ...


Ευχαριστω Χρηστο!
Δεν ξερω τι θα κανουν με το τραγουδι... ευελπιστω να παρουν κατι απο πατερα, θειους και παππουδες!  :wink: 

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η καναρα εμοιασε στην μανα της ... Συμπεριφερεται οπως ακριβως μου περιεγραψες την μανα της ... :-)
Και το αρσενικο του Δημητρη δεν παει πισω!...
Δεν εχω την εμπειρια, αλλα νομιζω οτι αποδειχτηκαν πολυ καλοι γονεις!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.
Με την ευκαιρια αλλαγης πανας σημερα, βγαλαμε μια αναμνηστικη  :Happy: 



.

Τελικα ο πρωτοτοκος ροζ νεοσσος δεν βγηκε cinnamon !!! 
Χρηστο θεμα για ερευνα  :Happy: 
Αν θυμασαι για το cinnamon της πρωτης γεννας σου ειχα πει οτι ηταν σκουροχρωμο στο δερμα και οχι ροζ! (απ΄οσο θυμαμαι δηλαδη και δυστυχως στη φωτο που εχω με το κινητο δεν ειναι ευδιακριτο)



.

Να και ενα απο τα σκουρα



Ολα πηγαν καλα μεχρι τωρα και δεν ειχαμε αλλη πτωση.
Τελικα Ηλια δεν χρειαστηκε πρακτικη στο τα υπεροχα μαθηματα του Βασιλη!  :Happy: 
Δεν χρειαστηκε να ταισω καθολου. Τρεχουν και οι 2 γονεις σαν τρελοι απο την στιγμη που θα ξυπνησουν μεχρι να κοιμηθουν.
.

----------


## xarhs

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 


γιωργο μπραβο..!!!! ειναι πανεμορφα............

γιωργο πολυ μ αρεσει το ασπρο σου......... πραγματικα τελειο , οχι οτι τα αλλα πανε πισω.

να σου ζησουν ολα τους...!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Σ' ευχαριστω Χαρη.
Εγω μαλλον για κιτρινο το "κοβω" :-)
(μπορει να εχω και δυσχρωματοψια μαζι με ολα τα αλλα κακα της μοιρας μου :-))

----------


## xarhs

μπορει να μην ειναι τελειως ασπρο αλλα ουτε και κιτρινο το λες... 

ειναι πολυ ομορφο.........

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! ειναι ολα πολυ ομορφα. 

Ανυπομονω να δω τι χρωματα θα βγουν.

----------


## mitsman

Παρα πολυ ομορφα, καθαρα και περιποιημενα!!!!! Γονεις υποδειγμα, να τους προσεχεις σαν τα ματια σου!!!!!
Να σου κλαρωσουν ευχομαι!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Aντε Γιωργη με το καλο να κλαρωσουν !!
το κιτρινο θα εχει απαλο κιτρινο χρωμα και σε καποια σημεια πολυ αχνο λευκοκιτρινο ,οπως η ανοιχτοχρωμη καναρα μου ,ομως σιγουρα εχει και τον παραγοντα cinnamon στο σκουφι

----------


## NIKOSP

Γιωργο να σου ζησουν ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!
Με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

*2η βολτα του και επιασε το νοημα της ζωης ... "μαμ, κακα και νανι ..."*.... :: "
.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.
(νεος) Χομπιστας κι εγω, οπως αρκετοι γνωριζετε... 

Κυριως λογω ζεστης, παραλληλα με την αυγοτροφη του jk21, παρειχα στο ζευγαρι ετοιμη αυγοτροφη για να μεγαλωσει τα μικρα.
Λογω απειριας, αγορασα αυγοτροφη (Beaphar) που περιεχει και νιζερ.
Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι, τις ωρες που διαθεσιμη υπηρχε η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη στις αυγουλιερες, το ταισμα επαιρνε περισσοτερη ωρα απ' οτι με την φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη.
Και αυτο συνεβαινε γιατι οι γονεις προσπαθουσαν να σπασουν ή να διαχωρισουν τα σπορακια του νιζερ και να πανε να ταισουν τα μικρα με αυτην.


Α ρε Οδυσσεα να μην ειχες γραψει νωριτερα αυτα που εγραψες!!! 
(πιθανον να τα ειχες γραψει αλλη φορα και να μην τα ειχα διαβασει τοτε) 

Την επομενη περιοδο θα την βγαλουν πιο ξεκουραστα τα ζευγαρια μου ... και τα μικρα δεν θα ξεροσταλιαζουν πολυ ...

________________________
_(στερνη μου γνωση, να σ'ειχα πρωτη)_

----------


## Steliosan

Να σου ζησουν καταρχας αλλα θα επερνα ορκο οτι η πρωτη φωτο στην πρωτη σελιδα ειναι raza espaniol

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο να σου ζησει και ολα συντομα στο κλαρι !

καθαρισε με χλιαρο νερο τις κουτσουλιες απο τα ποδαρακια 

τι να μην κοιτανε να σπασουν το νιζερ ; .... εχει και τιποτα καλυτερο η υπολοιπη;

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Α ρε Οδυσσεα να μην ειχες γραψει νωριτερα αυτα που εγραψες!!! 
> (πιθανον να τα ειχες γραψει αλλη φορα και να μην τα ειχα διαβασει τοτε) 
> 
> Την επομενη περιοδο θα την βγαλουν πιο ξεκουραστα τα ζευγαρια μου ... και τα μικρα δεν θα ξεροσταλιαζουν πολυ ...
> 
> ________________________
> _(στερνη μου γνωση, να σ'ειχα πρωτη)_



τα εχουν γραψει αλλοι πριν απο εμενα και πρωτος και καλυτερος ο Jk. 
σπορους μεσα στην φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη, μονο ελαχιστα σπορια αν και μονο αν δεν δοκιμαζουν την αυγοτροφη. για τις ετοιμες δεν λεω κατι γιατι δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθει καποιος. τα πουλια στο ταισμα θελουν μαλακη αυγοτροφη η αυγο βραστο και μαλακη τροφη οπως το κους κους ο αρακας το καλαμποκι...
επισης το μηλο θελει πολυ προσοχη να μην δινουμε πολυ, γιατι θα ταιζουν μονο μηλο.

ολα αυτα ακομα και τωρα (που εχεις μικρα) καντο μεχρι να αλαξουν πουπουλα.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> 
> καθαρισε με χλιαρο νερο τις κουτσουλιες απο τα ποδαρακια 
> 
> ...


Καθαριστηκαν ολα τους χτες Δημητρη ... εκτος απο ενα "ατιθασο" που δεν μπορουσα να το πιασω με τιποτα.
Για να μην τα στρεσαρω αλλο τοτε κυνηγωντας το, ειπα οτι θα τα αφηνα ησυχα και θα το καθαριζα σημερα.
Αυτο παραλιγο να αποδειχτει μοιραιο ...
Το πρωι με ξυπνησαν οι φωνες της συντροφου.
Τι ειχε συμβει? Αυτο που δεν ειχα καθαρισει, σκαλωσε το ποδαρακι του σε μια γωνια της σχαρας.
Στην προσπαθεια της να το βγαλει απο κει, ενας αλλος απο τους 2 μικροτερους μπομπιρες, πανω στην τρομαρα του, την κοπανησε απο το μικρο κενο που αφηνε το χερι της στην πορτα!!!
Για 4 ωρες το ψαχναμε αλλα αφαντο το μικρο!
Τελικα πινοντας καφε στο μπαλκονι, πιανει το αυτι μου καποια τιτιβισματα στα παρτερια... Στην κορφη ενος θαμνου ηταν και κοιτουσε προς το μπαλκονι τιτιβιζοντας. Δουλεψε λαστιχο και ο μικρος δραπετης συνεληφθει!

Στην φωτο πιο κατω, αριστερα ειναι αυτο που δεν ειχα καθαρισει τα ποδαρακια του και στην φωλια ο δραπετης ... σαν βρεγμενη γατα  :Happy: 
Λιγο μετα καθαριστηκαν και τα ποδαρακια του τελευταιου μικρου...

Τελος καλο, ολα καλα! ...

----------


## orion

> .
> Με την ευκαιρια αλλαγης πανας σημερα, βγαλαμε μια αναμνηστικη 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Τελικα ο πρωτοτοκος ροζ νεοσσος δεν βγηκε cinnamon !!! 
> Χρηστο θεμα για ερευνα 
> Αν θυμασαι για το cinnamon της πρωτης γεννας σου ειχα πει οτι ηταν σκουροχρωμο στο δερμα και οχι ροζ! (απ΄οσο θυμαμαι δηλαδη και δυστυχως στη φωτο που εχω με το κινητο δεν ειναι ευδιακριτο)


φίλε α) είναι κουκλιά, β) οι γονείς είναι αστέρια που τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά με 6, γ) φυσικά και είναι cinnamon απλά είναι και σκουφάτο και παρδαλό (ένα cinnamon μπορεί να είναι είτε παρδαλό είτε ολόκληρο ως προς το κανελί του...)

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Να σου ζησουν καταρχας αλλα θα επερνα ορκο οτι η πρωτη φωτο στην πρωτη σελιδα ειναι raza espaniol


Σ' ευχαριστω Στελιο! 
Οχι δεν ειναι raza.Eιναι timbrado ... 

O πρωταρης πατερας "Το μικρο βασανάκι που μου "φόρτωσε" ο Δημήτρης (JK21) ..."



Η δε πρωταρα μητερα του καταγεται απο σοι βαθμολογημενων timbrados του φιλτατου Χρηστου (Orion)



__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____
(H εικονα του θηλυκου απο το blog του Χρηστου (Orion) [/url])

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο οταν πρεπει να βαλεις αυγοτροφη, που πρεπει να μεινει πολλες ωρες, φτιαξε αυγοψωμο και βαλτο σαν κομματι, σκετο, μεσα στο κλουβι. αντι να βαλεις ετοιμη αυγοτροφη.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Μεσα του 3ου 10ημερου ζωης για τα μικρα. 

Χαρη, μην αρχισεις "κουκλια", "πανεμορφα" και τα λοιπα κοσμητικα επιθετα...
Κακασχημα ειναι ολα τους ... σαν τον πατερα τους!  :wink: 
(να το ακουσει και ο Δημητρης που χαρισε ολα τα "κουκλια", "πανεμορφα" κ.λ.π. τιμπραντακια στους υπολοιπους αγαπητους συμφορουμιστες :-)

Αν και για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, κατι εχει περασει απο το μυαλο μου και σπαω το κεφαλι μου να θυμηθω αν ειδα καμια μερα τον σπουργιτι της γειτονιας κατα το κλουβι μερια  :Confused0013:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κουκλια ειναι ρε Γιωργο.. ισως απλα δεν εχεις γουστο! χαχααχχαχαχαχαχααχχαχα :Anim 59:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Κουκλια ειναι ρε Γιωργο.. ισως απλα δεν εχεις γουστο! χαχααχχαχαχαχαχααχχαχα


Ωχ!!! εσενα πως σε ξεχασα??!!!   :Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Να πω και κατι που μου εκανε εντυπωση.

Αν και 6 τα μικρα, παρατηρησα οτι αναπτυχθηκαν πολυ γρηγορα σε συγκριση με το μοναδικο της πρωτης γεννας
Οι γονεις οπως ειπα και πριν ταιζαν σαν τρελοι.
Απο τους κανονικους σπορους δεν ταιζαν τοσο, οσο αυγοτροφη (φτιαχτη & κυριως εμποριου) και μιγμα kinoa, chia & kamelina (περιπου 50, 25, 25).
Το εξτρα μιγμα σπορων το τσακιζαν πρωτο ... εν ριπη οφθαλμου. Και μετα επιαναν την αυγοτροφη...

----------


## οδυσσέας

με αυτο σου ελεγαν οτι οι 3 σποροι ειναι ποιο θρεπτικοι απο την ''εμποριου''. :winky:

----------


## RacingPigeon

Πανέμορφα είναι όλα, και μου αρέσει περισσότερο το τρίτο δεξιά της πρώτης φώτο, που έχει σκούρο χρώμα σαν σπουργίτι, μιλάμε για πολύ φάτσα ::  
Γιώργο να τα χαίρεσαι, είναι όλα super

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργαρα ! οσο για την ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικο ...  :: 

θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οτι σου ειχα κρατησει τοτε αυτο ,γιατι μου αρεσε πολυ και ελεγα τοτε μεσα μου ,οταν το ειχα δωσει στον Αρη να στο φιλοξενησει μεχρι να γυρισεις απο διακοπες , θα λεει ο ανθρωπος οτι του δουσα το πιο ασχημο (ηταν ολο σκουρο αν θυμαμαι του Αρη και πρεπει να ειχε ψιλομαδηθει και απο γονεις ) και κρατησα το ομορφο για τον κολλητο μου το Γιωργη ...



1η φωτο δεξια αρσενικο
2η αρσενικο
3η φωτο αριστερα θηλυκο ,δεξια αρσενικο (πιθανον )
4η αρσενικο
5η αρσενικο
6η θηλυκο με σφραγιδα

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο τα Tirbradακια σου ειναι απλα πανεμορφα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Πανέμορφα είναι όλα, και μου αρέσει περισσότερο το τρίτο δεξιά της πρώτης φώτο, που έχει σκούρο χρώμα σαν σπουργίτι, μιλάμε για πολύ φάτσα"fullyhappy&qu: 
> Γιώργο να τα χαίρεσαι, είναι όλα super



Κωστα (RacingPigeon),
Τα 5 απο τα 6 βγηκαν με τον χρωματισμο αυτο ... απο τα οποια τα 4 με λοφιο και το ενα χωρις.
(Γι' αυτο προβληματιζομαι και ψαχνομαι να δω αν περασε ο σπουργιτης απο δω τον προηγουμενο μηνα  :Happy: )
Το αλλο ειναι το κιτρινοασπρο cinnamon.
Τα παρδαλα ειναι οι γονεις.

Δημητρη (jk21),
Το ξερεις οτι κανω πλακα και οτι το "παω" πολυ το timbradaki που μου χαρισες! 
Απλα λιγο περιεργο λοφιο εχει, σαν να πηγε σε κανενα μπαρμπερη της κακιας ωρας.
Aν θυμαμαι καλα και συ σε καποια απο τις επισκεψεις σου το ειχες σχολιασει αυτο  :Happy: 

Εν τω μεταξυ θελω να μας πεις και πως κανεις προσδιορισμο φυλου ... μηπως παρατηρωντας το ανοιγμα των ποδιων?  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

γιωργαρα τωρα το ειδα αυτο... σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και προσοχη τις ζεστες μην την πατησεις και εσυ..

----------


## jk21

ναι ρε ξερω .. αφου καναμε πλακα και μαζι οταν πηγαιναμε καφε .τα σκουφια ετσι ειναι των τιμπραντο .δεν ειναι σαν των γκλοστερ .Εμενα αυτο που μου τον εκανε ιδιαιτερο ειναι οτι ειναι σκουρος απανω και με κιτρινο απο κατω στο κεφαλι ... σαν γενειαδα  :: 




καταρχην δεν ειναι κατι σιγουρο στο φυλο ... 

απο το πως στηνουν τα ποδια τους (τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο στητα ) και απο τη φατσα τους .τα αρσενικα εχουν γερακισιο βλεμμα και τα θηλυκα οπως καθε θηλυκο στη γη (α ρε Μεγαλε τι κανεις για να μας πλανεψεις ... ) εχουν γλυκο βλεμμα

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Το "ετουτο" του κατω απο κεφαλι, ειναι τοσο φουσκωμενο (που μοιαζει με γενιαδα) μονον οταν κελαηδα.
Τις αλλες στιγμες ειναι σαν ολα τα αλλα (επισης) ομορφα καναρινακια  :winky: 


__________________________________________________  _____________________________________
Και να σου υπενθυμισω οτι ακομη περιμενω να μου δειξεις τους γονεις του σε φωτογραφιες. :-)

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω ειναι πανεμορφα τα μικρα σου Γιωργο και σιγουρα πιο ωραια σκουφακια απο αυτα που βγαζει ο Μητσαρας!!! χαχαχααχχαχαχααχα

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργο....Εγω παντως τα βλεπω κουκλια!!!

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν !

----------


## geam

μπράβο Γιώργο!!!! να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> Αν και για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, κατι εχει περασει απο το μυαλο μου και σπαω το κεφαλι μου να θυμηθω αν ειδα καμια μερα τον σπουργιτι της γειτονιας κατα το κλουβι μερια 
> ...


Κοιτουσα τις χτεσινες φωτογραφιες.
Τα 3 απο τα μικρα εχουν την ουρα που φαινεται στην φωτο.
Επηρεασμενος απο το νημα περι παπαγαλων στην Ελλαδα, μου περνα μια σκεψη: "ρε! λες να μην ηταν σπουργιτης και να ηταν παπαγαλος?!!!"
Λετε?  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Βρε λες! εχει υπεροχη ουρα το μικρο Γιωργο.

----------


## jk21

Δινω τιμπραντο στο Γιωργη και βγαζει παιδια με ουρα παπαγαλου ,δινω στο Μητσο και ποτε ποτε πεταει και παπαγαλισιες νοτες .... ρε λες και να μην το ξερω ουτε γω ο ιδιος; 
*Jk21 ένας κρυφός εκτροφέας Cockatiels!!!*  ::

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Τα παιδια των πρωταρηδων ειναι σημερα 100 ημερων & αυτες τις μερες πεφτουν τα τελευταια πουπουλα τους.
Νομιζω οτι αρχισαν να ζητουν τον αποκλειστικα δικο τους χωρο  :winky:

----------


## orion

φτου φτου σκορδα!!! έχω να δηλώσω ότι ο ΑΣΩΤΟΣ τα πάει περίφημα!!!

----------


## jk21

http://www.mikrosapoplous.gr/prometheus/prom7d.htm


ἣ τέξεταί γε παῖδα φέρτερον πατρός.

.... και δεν εννοω εμενα  :wink:   ::

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> http://www.mikrosapoplous.gr/prometheus/prom7d.htm
> 
> 
> ἣ τέξεταί γε παῖδα φέρτερον πατρός.
> 
> .... και δεν εννοω εμενα


ἥδ᾽ οὐκέτ᾽ εὐξύμβλητος ἡ χρησμῳδία.

 :winky:

----------


## jk21

οτι εχεις μελλον φιλε μου ,αυτο λεω ! και δεν εννοω οτι θα ξεπερασεις εμενα ... αυτο ακομα δεν αρχισες εχει ηδη γινει .

Βασικα για οσους σε ξερουν ,σε ενδιαφερει να ξεπερνας μονο τον εαυτο σου ,αλλα διαρκως !

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Με κανεις και "φουσκωνω", αλλα νομιζω οτι τα "φουσκωνεις" και συ λιγο (εως πολυ!)  :winky:

----------


## jk21

καλα θα σου μειωσω το κανναβουρι ,να πεσει η αργινινη   :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0187:

----------


## anonymous

Η κορη των πρωταρηδων ειναι πλεον μητερα!
Μεγαλωνει τωρα την δευτερη γεννα της.

Το βιντεακι που ακολουθει ειναι αφιερωμενο στον ανθρωπο που με εκανε να αγαπησω τα τιμπραδος ... .στον φιλο μου Δημητρη (jk21). Σ' ευχαριστω Δημητρη!
Τα πουλακια στο βιντεο ειναι 2ης γεννιας του καναρινιου που μου ειχε χαρισει. Ειναι παιδια της cinnamon κορης των πρωταρηδων.

*"Μεγαλωσαμε και φοραμε δαχτυλιδια ST . Κοιταμε τον κοσμο εκει εξω και προπονουμαστε για να τον κατακτησουμε ... Μας αρεσει που ειμαστε ΕΛΙΤ "*

----------


## johnakos32

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεακι περιμένουμε και ολοκληρωμένη παρουσίαση!

----------


## Steliosan

Α ρε τα τιμπραδος εχουν κανει παταγο στο φορο μας αλλα...

----------


## gpapjohn

Να τα χαίρεσαι συνονόματε!

Μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργο ! να συνεχιζεις να ασχολεισαι με παθος ,πανω στην εκτροφη και την εκπαιδευση της αγαπημενης μας ρατσας !

----------

